# First batch of bacon



## geoffrey (Feb 25, 2014)

This is my first batch













image.jpg



__ geoffrey
__ Feb 25, 2014





That was the start













image.jpg



__ geoffrey
__ Feb 25, 2014





And the end.

I used a standard rub cure pink salts,salt,sugar let them set in there for 9 days soaked them for a whole day- they were to salty on the fry test- then hung them in the garage for 24 hrs then popped them in the smoker.


----------



## wade (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Geoffrey. Looking good so far 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Can you let us all know what you have done before getting it into the smoker?

Wade


----------



## disco (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice looking! I'd love to see the finished product sliced and cooked!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2014)

Tasty looking bacon! Did you hot smoke or cold smoke those slabs?


----------



## geoffrey (Feb 25, 2014)

I hot smoked them with apple and hickory, for 2.5 hrs


----------

